# So why do you feel that the FMA's are great?



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 3, 2007)

Just a simple question but I imagine we might have some nice differances amongst all of us.  *So why do you feel that the FMA's are great?*


----------



## tellner (Nov 3, 2007)

San Miguel beer and the cool little vests. Especially the cool little vests 

It's one of the few traditions that teaches the realistic use of weapons that you might actually use.


----------



## MJS (Nov 3, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Just a simple question but I imagine we might have some nice differances amongst all of us. *So why do you feel that the FMA's are great?*


 
It is, IMHO, one of the best, if not the best source to go to for a real in-depth knowledge of weapons work.  Through out my training in Arnis, I haven't seen much fluff in the way of disarms, the ideas/principles/concepts that they use.  Additionally, the empty hand work is devastating.  Their ground work is pretty good too!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 3, 2007)

from all I personaly have seen of the different FMA arts most cover distance training better than other arts and most also cover stand up, ground and how to get a person from one to the other. Also I have met few in the FMA who do not admit that they will use anything that works


----------



## rompida (Nov 3, 2007)

I think what makes it so great is the adaptability - to move in and out of ranges, to flow from empty hand to weapon and back with ease, you name it.  It is the most "flexible" martial art that I have been able to observe and/or experience.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 4, 2007)

Personally I enjoy the flexibility and that movements translate from Blade, Stick,  Empty Hand, etc.  I also like that the FMA's use angles and have great footwork.  It also helps my appreciation that there is weapon, empty hands and also grappling training.  Finally the mindset of a FMA is something that I truly love.  Use what works, use tools to have an advantage and do what it takes to survive and always improve and if you see something that is useful implement it.  Definately the FMA's are well rounded and a core part of what I do!


----------



## Charleston Combat (Nov 4, 2007)

rompida said:


> I think what makes it so great is the adaptability - to move in and out of ranges, to flow from empty hand to weapon and back with ease, you name it. It is the most "flexible" martial art that I have been able to observe and/or experience.


Could't have said it better myself!! Very well put, Rompida!! I agree, adaptability is a must!! Brad    :bow:


----------



## kuntawguro (Nov 4, 2007)

Just my 2 pesos-

It is the first art where you actually use what you train. What I mean is this:
In TKD you line up in ranks and kick the air and block the air in hard, solid stances- then when you go to fight, you don't use those  things. In FMA  you use what you practice, all of the drills you go thru  relate "Directly" into combat situations. In TKD you practice 1 steps with prearranged  blocks and attacks numbered 1-12,000 but you call out what number you are doing. In FMA  you deal with what your training partner feeds you and precieve what he is doing and react to it, not remember defense #34. It is more realistic in many aspects and is unencumbered by " because I told you to do it that way" mentality.  But- that is just my  take on the subject.



(waiting for the fallout now)


----------



## stickarts (Nov 4, 2007)

It filled in some gaps that I felt my previous training had, I like the translation between stick, blade, and emptyhand, I like how it flows as its own art or you can blend it in with so many other arts, and the GM of my style had an impact on my life.
Also, although I am analytical, I like that its core is not over sophisticated. You learn core concepts and apply them in so may ways.
In  my experience, over sophisticated stuff doesn't work. (or at least its not the best way for me)


----------



## Tames D (Nov 4, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Just a simple question but I imagine we might have some nice differances amongst all of us. *So why do you feel that the FMA's are great?*


Not being a FMA practitioner I don't have anything of great importance to say. But I will say that I am very impressed and respectful of the art.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 4, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Not being a FMA practitioner I don't have anything of great importance to say. But I will say that I am very impressed and respectful of the art.


 
The feeling is mutual of the main art that you practice my friend.


----------

